

Wanna know which videogames are trending on Twitter? - kalisurfer
http://weareplaying.it/list/main

======
kalisurfer
It's public temporarily as Amazon reviews for an associates app. Deeply alpha,
but looking for feedback. Rankings are updated every hour.

